# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Studimi, sherebela shqiptare zë 57 për qind të tregut amerikan

## ganoid

Tregtia

Jeton Demi -  22/11/2004

Studimi, sherebela shqiptare zë 57 për qind të tregut amerikan 

Studimi i EDEM mbi tregjet shqiptare kryesore të eksporteve shqiptare të bimëve aromatiko-mjekësore ka nxjerr në pah se eksportet e sherebelës me origjinë shqiptare zënë 57 të importeve amerikane për vitin 2003  


Shqipëria eksporton një sasi të madhe sherebele në Turqi, Greqi, Itali. Por nga një studim ka rezultuar se këto vende pasi e ripërpunojnë sherebelën shqiptare e eksportojnë atë në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës. Në këtë mënyrë pjesa që zë sherebela shqiptare në importet amerikane mendohet të shkojë deri në 2/3 e importeve të sherebelës në SHBA. Të dhënat janë publikuar në studimin e ndërmarrë nga projekti EDEM (Projekti për Zhvillimin e Ndërmarrjeve Shqiptare dhe Shërbimet e Tregjeve të Eksporteve). Studimi vë në pah se edhe pse përpunuesit shqiptarë të bimëve aromatiko-mjekësore po përballen me sfida të ndryshme si zhvlerësimi i dollarit, mos-rimbursimi i TVSH-së, mungesa e kredive afatshkurtra me interesa të larta si dhe probleme të tjera, eksportet e bimëve aromatiko-mjekësore vazhdojnë të domnojnë tregun amerikan, që është edhe tregu më i madh në botë i këtyre prodhimeve. 
Për Peter Furth, specialist i EDEM që ka marrë pjesë në këtë studim, bimët më të rëndësishme për eksport që preferohen edhe nga tregjet e huaja janë: sherebela, rigoni, murrizi, dëllinja (e kuqe dhe e zezë), rozmarina, lavandula, trëndafili i egër, molla e egër, etj. Ndër to, thekson Furth, sherebela është më e preferuara, dhe Shqipëria siç shihet dhe nga tabela është furnizuesja kryesore për këtë produkt në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës. Ka të ngjarë që sasi të konsiderueshme sherebele që raportohen si importe amerikane nga Gjermania, Italia, Turqia dhe Greqia është sherebelë shqiptare e tregtuar në këto vende dhe më pas e përpunuar për tu rieksportuar, ka vazhduar më tej ai. Sepcialistët e EDEM mendojnë se kjo bëhet përmes përmirësimit të cilësisë së sherebelës nga këto vende dhe si pasojë edhe të rritjes së vlerës së eksporteve nga vendet përkatëse. Kështu që me qëllim që kjo industri të përballojë konkurrencën përmes rritjes së volumit të eksportit, rritjes së cilësisë dhe peshës së saj në tregun ndërkombëtar (kryesisht në SHBA) duhet që të punohet më shumë me rritjen e cilësisë së prodhimeve aromatiko-mjekësore shqiptare. Përveç kësaj, në studim kërkohet respektimi i marrëveshjeve kontraktuale (për sa i përket standardeve të bimëve medicinale) me qëllim që të sigurohet një vazhdimësi në marrëdhëniet me partnerët tregtarë. Përveç përmirësimit të cilësisë së bimëve medicinale dhe seriozitetit në marrëdhëniet kontraktuale, eksportuesit shqiptarë duhet ti bashkangjisin edhe shtimin e vlerës (rritje të cilësisë çka do të rriste edhe çmimin dhe si rrjedhim edhe të ardhurat) së produkteve të eksportuara çka do të ndikonte në rritjen e pjesës së tregut në tregjet aktuale dhe penetrimin në tregje të reja. 


Mënyrat e rritjes së biznesit
Rritja e biznesit dhe të ardhurave mund të realizohet përmes tre mëtode kryesore: rritjes së volumit të shitjeve, uljes së kostos dhe përmes rritjes së çmimit. Kjo e fundit sjell rritje të të ardhurave dhe rrugët për arritjen e kësaj metode janë përmes shtimit të vlerës dhe diversifikimit të produktit. 
Në lidhje me dy metodat e para të rritje së biznesit dhe të ardhurave (rritjes së volumit të shitjeve dhe uljes së kostos) Jeton Starova, specialist i EDEM, mendon se kjo nuk është e mundur për industrinë shqpitare të bimëve aromatiko-mjekësore. Sipas Starovës, volumi i eksporteve shqiptare të këtyre bimëve ka njohur rënie gjatë viteve të fundit edhe pse kemi patur ulje të konkurrencës për shkak të daljes nga tregu të një konkurrenti rajonal shumë të fortë siç ishte ish-Jugosllavia. Gjithashtu, vazhdon ai, kostoja e përpunimit të këtyre prodhimeve ka njohur rritje gjatë gjithë këtyre viteve të tranzicionit dhe nuk mund të shpresohet për një rënie të saj. Në këtë mënyrë vijmë në përfundimin se mënyra e vetme për të rritur biznesit dhe të ardhurat e sektorit të bimëve aromatiko-mjeksore në Shqipëri, është rritja e çmimit të këtyre produkteve e ndjekur kjo me një shtim të vlerës së këtyre prodhimeve, përfundon Starova. 


Si do të rritet çmimi dhe të ardhurat nga produktet aromatiko-mjekësore?
Shkenca ekonomike njeh shtimin e çmimit dhe si rrjedhim rritjen e të ardhurave përmes rritjes së vlerës së produkteve që ofrohen. Në rastin konkret specialistët sygjerojnë shtimin e një elementi nga ana e përpunuesve aromatiko-mjekësore në Shqipëri që do të rriste vlerën dhe çmimin e tyre. Prodhimet shqiptare aromatiko-mjekësore janë të njohura në botë por ato perceptohen nga kompanitë ndërkombëtare si produkte me një cilësi të ulët.
Elvira Bazina, koordinatore e klasterit të bimëve aromatiko-mjeksore pranë EDEM, thekson faktin se: Rritja e vlerës së produkteve aromatiko-mjekësore është e lidhur ngushtë me plotësimin e standardeve të materialit të cilësisë ASTA (Standarte të Shoqatës Amerikane të Bimëve Aromatiko-Mjekësore). Sipas Bazinës, edhe pse këto standarte janë elementare në tregëtimin e bimëve aromatiko-mjeksore studimi i jonë ka vënë re se ndërmarrjet shqiptare përpunuese të këtij sektori nuk plotësojnë akoma këto standarde. Sipas saj, mosplotësimi i këtyre standarteve ka ardhur si pasojë e praktikave jo të mira të vjeljes, tharjes dhe përpunimit. Prania shumë e lartë e kërcenjëve në eksportet shqiptare të këtyre bimëve i nxjerr ato jashtë këtyre standarteve, përfundon Bazina. 
Sipas studimit, plotësimi i këtij niveli të parë, nga katër nivele cilësie të bimëve aromatiko-mjekësore që përmbajnë këto standarde, rritë me 20 për qind vlerën, çmimin dhe si rrjedhim edhe të ardhurat e ndërmarrjeve aromatiko-mjeksore (nga 1.5 dollarë për kilogram që shitet tani sherebela do të shkonte në 1.8 dollarë për kilogram). Arritja e nivelit më të lartë të këtyre standarte do të rriste vlerën e këtyre prodhimeve me 79 për qind ose në 2.5 dollarë për kilogram. Një faktor tjetër që mund të rriste vlerën e prodhimeve aromatiko-bujqësore shqiptare është çertifikimi organik i këtyre prodhimeve. Ky treg po njeh një rritje shumë të shpejtë dhe është një fushë ku Shqipëria ka epërsi konkurruese por këto epërsi duhen certifikuar.


Studimi
Në studim vihet re se ka një prirje të përgjithshme në rritje të kërkesës për frymë për bimët aromatiko-mjekësore në raport të drejtë me rritje e popullsisë. Megjthatë, produkte specifikë të këtij sektori kanë lëvizje të veçanta sipas tregut. Si shembull është marrë konsumi për frymë i specit të kuq pikant që po rritet së tepërmi ndërsa konsumi i karafilit (sythave të karafilit) po bie ndjeshëm. Ritme shumë të shpejta rritjeje kanë njohur segmentet e specializuara të tregut të ushqimeve organike dhe çajrave bimorë. Për këtë arsye studimi rekomandon një fokusim më të madh të ndërmarrjeve shqiptare në prodhimit e çajrave bimorë organik dhe prdoukteve kozmetike dhe të higjienës po më bazë organike. Tregu i këtyre të fundit në SHBA vlerësohet në 20 miliardë dollarë. 
Sipas studimit vendet kryesore të eksporteve shqiptare të bimëve aromatiko-mjeksore janë: Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës, Turqia, Gjermania, Austria, Italia, Greqia, Spanja dhe Zvicra. 


Rekomandimet
Studimi rekomandon që tregtarët e bimëve aromatiko-mjekësore në Shqipëri duhet të bëjnë përpjekje serioze për të përmirësuar kontrollin e cilësisë dhe të magazinave ku mbahen këto produkte. Krijimi i laboratorëve të vegjël shihet si një zgjidhje e domosdoshme që nuk kërkon shumë shpenzime. Gjithashtu ata duhet të përmirësojnë manaxhimin e cilësisë deri në nivelin e mbledhjes së këtyre prodhimeve. Në këtë rast sygjerohet trajnimi i punonjësve në nivel lokal. Përmirësimi i imazhit të bimëve aromatiko-mjeksore është një kusht i domosdoshëm me qëllim që të mund të konkurrohet në tregjet ndërkombëtare dhe të rritet çmimi për të rritur të ardhurat. Për këtë duhen bërë përpjekje për të promovuar Shqipërinë si një vend të produkteve të shkëlqyeshme botanike me një cilësi të lartë dhe me furnizues serioz. Për rritjen e vlerës së prodhimeve aromatiko-mjeksore studimi thekson nevojën e ndërhyrjes së sistemit bankar përmes dhënies së kredive të ndryshme për përpunuesit e këtij sektori.

----------


## ganoid

Jeton Demi -  24/11/2004

Studimi për bimët aromatiko-mjekësore, vetëm teorik

Sazan Çeliku, president i Shoqatës së Përpunuesve të Bimëve Aromatiko-Mjekësore mendon se studimi i paraqitur nga EDEM për këtë sektor është larg mundësive reale për tu arritur në vendin tonë  


Problemi i tregut të bimëve mediciale sot është fakti se megjithëse është bërë eksportues i fuqishëm, por sërish, pjesa e parave që mbetet në Shqipëri nga biznesi i madh i produkteve të gatshme që kanë për lëndë të parë bimët medicinale është shumë e vogël. Një studim i kryer nga EDEM, përpiqej ta zgjidhte këtë problem nëpërmjet sugjerimit të aktorëve për të zgjeruar aktivitetin drejt përpunimit të lëndës së parë, duke përdorur standarte në përpunimin e këtyre bimëve me synimin për të arritur në produktet përfundimtare. Por presidenti i Shoqatës së Përpunuesve të Bimëve Aromatiko-Mjekësore, mendon se të gjitha këto sugjerime janë të pavlefshme për kushtet aktuale të këtij biznesi. Studimi i bërë nga EDEM (Projekti për Zhvillimin e Ndërmarrjeve Shqipatre dhe Shërbimet e Tregjeve të Eksporteve) është në një farë mënyre këshillë e përsëritur nga ky institucion për të punuar ndërmarrjet e bimëve aromatiko-mjekësore për të shtuar vlerën prodhimeve shqiptare të kësaj industrie apo për tu futur në tregje të reja. Ne e dimë se si mund të arrrihet shtimit i vlerës së mbetur në Shqipëri, por rruga për të arritur këtë është e vështirë. Kjo, pasi duhet një investim dhe mbështetje mjaft e madhe financiare. Prandaj, studimi ngelet në nivelin teorik dhe jo në atë praktik. Ne kemi nevojë për modele konkrete të mënyrës së shtimit të vlerës apo diversifikimit të produktit nga ndërmarrje vendase ose të vendeve të rajonit që operojnë në këtë sektor. Por, përveç kësaj na duhet edhe një mbështetje e madhe në këtë fushë. 
Ndërkohë, për sa i përket idesë për tu futur në industrinë e prodhimit të çajrave bimorë, Çeliku mendon se edhe kjo është një ide e parealizueshme. Kjo pasi, sipas tij, prodhimi i çajrave bimorë është më i vështirë se thjeshtë mbledhja, grirja, tharja dhe paketimi i bimëve. Kërkohen kushte të caktuara, vazhdon ai më tej, dhe investime shumë të mëdha për të bërë të mundur prodhimin e çajit bimorë në kushte që do të siguronin një jetëgjatësi të cilësisë dhe sigurisë së këtij produkti. Çeliku mendon se prodhimi i çajit bimorë është një proces që do një kujdes të veçantë. Gjermania tashmë është kthyer në një lider e prodhimit të këtij çaji në nivelin europian dhe më gjerë, kjo për shkak të specializmit shumë të lartë, investimeve shumë të mëdha, traditës dhe përdorimit të ekonomisë së shkallës. Specializmi i Gjermanisë në këtë fushë ka bërë që të dalin jashtë këtij tregu prodhues të shumtë në vende të ndryshme të Europës, ka vazhduar më tej ai. 
Për Çelikun, e njëjta gjendje qëndron edhe sa i përket idesë së hedhur nga studimi i EDEM për prodhimin e produkteve kozmetike dhe të higjienës me bazë bimore sipërmarrësit shqiptarë. Duhet të theksojë këtu se edhe vende prodhuese shumë të mëdha të këtyre produkteve në vende të Ish-Jugosllavisë, siç është Sllovenia, janë tërhequr për shkak të rritjes së konkurrencës në nivel global. Specializimi shumë i lartë i ndëmarrjeve të kësaj industrie në Europën Perëndimore e bënë të pamundur, në kushtet në të cilat ndodhet Shqipëria, hyrjen në këtë industri për të krijuar avantazhe konkurruese, ka përfunduar Çeliku.

----------

